# Help: Fish acting strange



## RustyB (Nov 15, 2007)

My husband and I have a tropical fish tank, the tank is a month old and we did all the necessary before adding fish however, we bought 4 Danio's as suggested by our local tropical fish retailer, they are all doing fine except 1 which is swimming irratically in one corner at the bottom of the tank and every now and then it will stop and rub itself against a rock and then swim off irratically again.

It didn't come up for its food tonight, could anyone throw any light as what the problem might be or what we should do about it.

We have an Aqua 620 tank.

Hope you can help, thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Water quality test results, if you please.


----------



## RustyB (Nov 15, 2007)

Chillinator said:


> Water quality test results, if you please.


We had the water tested by the retailer from where we bought the fish and he said it was all ok, that was 2 weeks ago. Do you think we should get it tested again? It is strange because all the other fish are all healthy and feeding ok its just that one Danio.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a very good idea to get your own liquid-dropper style test kit (as opposed to the cardboard test strips) so you can test the water whenever you need to. But yes, an up to date set of test results will help to determine what is going on in your tank.

If you do get the shop to test your water for you, ask them to write down the results for you so you can post them here. Sad to say, but there are many pet shops out there that don't know the difference between good results and bad ones! 



RustyB said:


> It is strange because all the other fish are all healthy and feeding ok its just that one Danio.


It's not that strange. Even if there is something wrong with the water quality, not all of the fish would get sick at exactly the same time. It may just take the others a little longer to start showing signs.


----------



## RustyB (Nov 15, 2007)

magpie said:


> It's a very good idea to get your own liquid-dropper style test kit (as opposed to the cardboard test strips) so you can test the water whenever you need to. But yes, an up to date set of test results will help to determine what is going on in your tank.
> 
> If you do get the shop to test your water for you, ask them to write down the results for you so you can post them here. Sad to say, but there are many pet shops out there that don't know the difference between good results and bad ones!
> 
> It's not that strange. Even if there is something wrong with the water quality, not all of the fish would get sick at exactly the same time. It may just take the others a little longer to start showing signs.


Thanks for the advice, I will get the water tested one way or another tommorrw, then will post on here the outcome, thanks again


----------

